# Happy Christmas 2 ALL Folders & Crunchers



## Disco5 (Dec 18, 2016)

I may be new to folding, but not to crunching and you have ALL made me very welcome.

I hope all have a good peaceful Christmas 2016 & New Year 2017 to all Folders & Crunchers on TechPowerUP.


----------

